# Moxmo statt Paybox



## KatzenHai (18 Februar 2004)

Heute per E-Mail erhalten
Sehr geehrter Herr/geehrte Frau KatzenHai,

bereits im November letzten Jahres haben wir Ihnen in einem E-Mail-Newsletter den paybox-Nachfolger Moxmo vorgestellt. Als ehemaliger paybox-Kunde können Sie wieder sicher und bequem mit dem Handy bezahlen, müssen den Service aber zunächst auf www.moxmo.de reaktivieren. Das haben Sie bislang noch nicht gemacht. Vergessen? Noch keine Zeit gehabt? Wenn Sie sich gleich heute reaktivieren, lohnt es sich für Sie doppelt: Denn wenn Sie noch vor dem 1. April 2004 eine Transaktion durchführen, können Sie Moxmo 18 Monate lang zum Preis von 12 Monaten (9.50 EUR) nutzen.

Reaktivieren
http://www.moxmo.com/usw. 

Bestellen Sie danach noch rechtzeitig vor Valentinstag einen Blumenstrauß für Ihre Lieben bei valentins.de. Überraschen Sie Ihren Schatz am Tag der Liebe mit Blumen oder anderen Verwöhn-Paketen. Wir unterstützen Sie dabei mit einem Gutschein über 5 EUR. Alle Angebote zum Valentinstag finden Sie hier: 

Valentins link
http://www.valentins.de/usw.

Ihr persönlicher Gutschein-Code: Moxmo123 (gültig bis 29.2.04). Einfach Lieblingsprodukt auswählen und am Ende der Bestellung den Gutschein-Code in das Feld "Aktionscode" eintragen. 

Neben Valentins zählen viele renommierte Händler, darunter Talkline, Computeruniverse und Lenscare zu unseren Partnern. 

Wenn Sie jedoch auch künftig kein Interesse an Moxmo haben und nicht möchten, dass wir in den nächsten Tagen die Jahresgebühr abbuchen, dann teilen Sie uns dies bitte durch Anklicken des Abmelde-Buttons mit. 

Abmelden
http://www.moxmo.de/CustomerSupport/Invoice1.aspx?PID=irgendeineNummer

Sollte dieser Link nicht funktionieren, kopieren Sie diesen bitte in die Adressleiste Ihres Internetbrowsers. 

Sollten Sie die Abmeldung während der kommenden sieben Tage nicht nutzen, werden wir die Jahresgebühr von 9,50 EUR Ihrem Konto belasten. Wie Sie sich vielleicht erinnern, hat paybox Sie Ende Juni 2003 darüber informiert, dass Moxmo eine Tochtergesellschaft der paybox übernommen hat. Die Kundendaten sowie alle Rechte und Pflichten sind dabei an uns, die Moxmo Deutschland AG, übertragen worden. Da wir Ihnen Bezahlen per Handy seit November wieder anbieten und Sie bei uns als Kunde geführt werden, möchten wir Sie vorab darüber informieren, dass wir in diesem Monat erstmals die Jahresgebühr abbuchen werden. Weitere Informationen zum Übergang der Vertragsbeziehung von paybox zu Moxmo finden Sie auf unserer Website. 

Moxmo Info
http://www.moxmo.com/usw. 

Lesen Sie hier mehr zum Vetragsübergang von paybox zu Moxmo
http://www.moxmo.com/usw.

Sie haben Fragen oder Anregungen? Schreiben Sie uns einfach eine E-Mail [email protected] . 

Viel Spaß beim Bezahlen per Handy wünscht Ihnen 

Ihr Moxmo-Team 

www.moxmo.de
Ich werde nichts unternehmen. Sollte abgebucht werden, werde ich allerdings der Abbuchung widersprechen.

Hintergrund ist: Ich habe keinen Vertrag mit Moxmo. Zum Verständnis hilft einer der von denen angegebenen Links:
Ehemalige Kunden der paybox Deutschland AG sind heute Kunden der Moxmo Deutschland AG. Wie kommt das? 

Im Januar 2003 hat paybox alle Kunden per Mail angeschrieben und mitgeteilt, dass der so populäre Service Bezahlen per Handy leider eingestellt wird. paybox hat damals in diesem E-Mail alle Verträge "vorsorglich" zum 30.6.2003 gekündigt, weil bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Gesellschaft abgewickelt werden sollte. 
paybox hat sich nach dem Marktrückzug weiter bemüht, den Service wieder anzubieten. Immerhin gab es mehrere hunderttausend zufriedene Kunden und unzählige Akzeptanzstellen. Schließlich hat paybox eine Tochtergesellschaft an Moxmo veräußert. Mit dem Eigentümerwechsel gingen alle Kundendaten und die Vertragsbeziehungen an Moxmo über. paybox hat alle seine Kunden Ende Juni 2003, also vor Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist, über diese Entwicklungen schriftlich per Mail informiert. Hier der Wortlaut: 

_"Lieber paybox-Kunde, 

unsere Bemühungen waren erfolgreich: Wir haben mit Moxmo einen neuen Partner gefunden. Damit wird ,Zahlen mit dem Handy’ nach den Sommerferien wieder möglich. 

D.h. Sie können wieder 
» im Internet bezahlen
» Geld an Freunde mit dem Handy überweisen und
» Ihre Bankgeschäfte bequem mit Ihrem Handy steuern.

Dadurch wird der mit Ihnen bestehende Vertrag einfach fortgeführt und die von uns vorsorglich ausgesprochene Kündigung zum 30.06.2003 damit hinfällig. Wir haben Ihre Kundendaten an den neuen Partner übertragen, der damit Ihr zukünftiger Ansprechpartner ist und in alle Rechte und Pflichten eintritt."_
So einfach geht das nun nicht. 

Wer gekündigt hat, hat gekündigt. Eine Rücknahme der Kündigung ist nicht anderes als das Angebot eines neuen Vertrags - und das muss man schon ausdrücklich annehmen. Nichts zu tun oder zu sagen ist keine Annahme - ergo: Kein neuer Vertrag.

Das würde in den meisten Fällen nach § 398 BGB ohnehin gelten, da eine Vertragsübernahme ohne Zustimmung der Vertragparteien (und zwar aller drei) nach herrschender Juristenmeinung nicht geht.

Nur so mal zur Info.


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2004)

Gleiche Situation hier.


----------



## Fidul (18 Februar 2004)

Heise: Moxmo kassiert von ehemaligen Paybox-Kunden


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Februar 2004)

Hartnäckig, die.

Mail von heute:
Sehr geehrter Herr/geehrte Frau KatzenHai,

wie in der E-Mail vom 17. Februar 2004 angekündigt, wurde die Moxmo-Jahresgebühr in Höhe von 9,50 EUR zwischenzeitlich Ihrem Konto belastet. Wenn Sie noch vor dem 1. März 2004 eine Transaktion mit Moxmo durchführen, können Sie den sicheren und bequemen mobilen Zahlungsservice 18 Monate lang nutzen - zum Preis von 12 Monaten. 

Profitieren auch Sie von den zahlreichen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten:

Sie schulden einem Freund noch zehn Euro fürs gemeinsame Abendessen, haben aber kein Portemonnaie dabei? Schicken Sie ihm das Geld doch einfach per SMS. 
Die nächste Stromrechnung ist fällig, das Hantieren mit Bankformularen oder TANs ist Ihnen aber zu lästig? Dann begleichen Sie die Rechnung doch einfach mit Ihrem Handy. 
Im Internet haben Sie das Produkt gefunden, das Sie schon so lange suchen, die Eingabe Ihrer Kreditkartennummer ist Ihnen aber zu unsicher? Dann entscheiden Sie sich an der Kasse doch einfach für Moxmo und bezahlen Sie sicher und bequem. 
Reaktivieren
http://www.moxmo.com/publicwebsite/usw. 

Sollten Sie kein Interesse an Moxmo haben, können Sie mittels des Abmelde-Buttons bis zu vier Wochen nach Empfang dieser E-Mail kündigen. Der bereits eingezogene Jahresbetrag wird dann in Kürze Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben.  

Abmelden
http://www.moxmo.de/CustomerSupport/blabla

Sollte dieser Link nicht funktionieren, kopieren Sie diesen bitte in die Adressleiste Ihres Internetbrowsers.

Für Fragen und Anregungen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung. Schreiben Sie einfach eine E-Mail an mailto:[email protected]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Moxmo-Team
Abgebucht ist bisher nix. Also weiterhin still halten und Tee verschütten ...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2004)

http://www.wortfilter.de/News/news649.html

und 

http://www.handykult.de/forums/showthread.php?postid=597561

da läuft die Diskussion schon länger ...

cp


----------



## superpam (27 April 2004)

*Achtung Beträge werden abgebucht*

Habe gerade mal auf mein Konto geschaut und eine Abbuchung von  Moxmo entdeckt und sofort zuückbuchen lassen. Unverschämt sowas.

Am besten prüft Ihr alle mal Eurer Bankkonto.

Habe folgenden Beitrag dazu im Netz gefunden!!! Und wollte mal darauf aufmerksam machen und davor warnen!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Moxmo bucht bei paybox-Kunden ab 
Dienstag, den 20.04.04 19:03 

Wenn ehemalige paybox-Kunden dieser Tage auf ihre Kontoauszüge schauen, droht ihnen eine Überraschung. Ganze 9,50 Euro können da fehlen, abgebucht von der Moxmo AG - auch ohne ausdrückliche Einzugsermächtigung. Ganz schön dreist. Und wohl auch nicht ganz legal.

Was steckt dahinter? Wir erinnern uns: Nachdem sich die Deutsche Bank von ihren paybox-Anteilen getrennt hatte, war der Anbieter eines Handy-Bezahlsystems in Schwierigkeiten geraten. Im Januar 2003 entschied sich paybox Deutschland, den Dienst einzustellen. In einer E-Mail wurde registrierten Kunden der Vertrag zum 30. Juni gekündigt- mit der Versicherung, den paybox-Service mit "geeigneten Partnern" bald wieder anbieten zu wollen.

Soweit alles klar. paybox geht über die Wupper, und der Vertrag ist ordnungsgemäß gekündigt. Denkste! Nach vier Monaten Sendepause im Juni 2003 plötzlich Neuigkeiten von paybox. Stolz verkündet das paybox-Team, sich "erfolgreich" bemüht zu haben: "Wir haben mit MOXMO, einem international tätigen mobile-payment-Anbieter, einen neuen Partner gefunden, der Ihnen künftig die bewährten paybox-Dienste in gewohnter Qualität anbieten wird." Die Umstellung, so paybox weiter, sei für den Kunden mit keinerlei Aufwand verbunden. Typisches Marketing-Gefasel?

Hallo, da sind wir wieder!

Nicht ganz. Denn ein paar Zeilen weiter wird es richtig interessant: "Moxmo wird den mit Ihnen bestehenden Vertrag fortführen, die von uns vorsorglich ausgesprochene Kündigung zum 30.06.2003 wird damit hinfällig." Der neue Anbieter werde in alle "Rechte und Pflichten eintreten." Wie viele andere ehemalige paybox-Kunden maßen auch mehrere Onlinekosten-Leser dem Schreiben keine weitere Bedeutung zu. Gekündigt ist gekündigt, oder?


Zunächst herrscht wieder Funkstille aus der paybox-Ecke. Dann, im Dezember, eine neue E-Mail, diesmal von Moxmo selbst. Der Service sei jetzt endlich wieder verfügbar, und Danke für die Geduld. Es folgt das Übliche: Moxmo sei eine super Sache, und viele Partner schon mit an Bord. Ehemalige paybox-Kunden können sich unter Angabe ihrer alten Kundennummer "reaktivieren". Wer das bis Sylvester macht, bekommt im Rahmen einer Sonderaktion für den Jahresbeitrag sechs Monate Mitgliedschaft gratis dazu. Wer keine Lust auf Moxmo hat, kann sich über einen Link am Ende der E-Mail auch abmelden - oder die E-Mail fliegt gleich in den Papierkorb.

Offenbar haben das zu viele der Ex-payboxer so gemacht. Denn im Februar meldet sich Moxmo wieder zurück. Die Aktion sei verlängert worden - gemeinhin ein Zeichen für Erfolglosigkeit. Im Text wieder die Möglichkeit, sich abzumelden: "Wenn Sie kein Interesse an Moxmo haben, dann teilen Sie uns dies bitte durch Anklicken des Abmelde-Buttons mit." Moxmo, ganz der seriöse Anbieter? Wohl kaum.

Und wir holen uns Ihr Geld!

Denn die nächsten Zeilen haben es in sich: "Sollten Sie diese Kündigungsmöglichkeit während der kommenden sieben Tage nicht nutzen, werden wir die Jahresgebühr von 9,50 EUR Ihrem Konto belasten. Grundlage dafür ist die Ihnen mitgeteilte Übernahme der Kundenbeziehungen von paybox, durch die Sie als registrierter Ex-paybox-Kunde eine Vertragsbindung mit der Moxmo Deutschland AG haben."

Wow. Das ist starker Stoff, und mitnichten eine leere Drohung: Ein Leser berichtet uns, Moxmo habe von seinem Konto bereits 9,50 Euro eingezogen. Ist das nur dreist? Mehr als das, meint auch der Düsseldorfer Rechtsanwalt Udo Vetter. Bei dem sehr bedenklichen Vorgehen von Moxmo spreche "einiges dafür, dass die Kunden bewusst getäuscht werden." Eine Anzeige wegen Betruges hält der Strafrechtler daher für durchaus aussichtsreich.


Die Weitergabe der Vertragsdaten durch paybox ist für den Anwalt auch datenschutzrechtlich bedenklich. Und Moxmos Annahme, die Verträge mit allen "Rechten und Pflichten" übernommen zu haben, sei juristisch schlicht falsch. 

"Kein Kunde muss es sich gefallen lassen, dass sein Vertragspartner ausgewechselt wird", so Vetter weiter. Schon gar nicht nach bereits erfolgter Vertragkündigung. Eine legale Möglichkeit ehemalige payboxer zu übernehmen wäre das Angebot eines Neuvertrags. Allerdings nicht auf die von Moxmo gewählte Tour: Wer sich nicht wehrt, wird Kunde. 

Und Moxmo? Die Niederländer halten sich schön bedeckt. Noch Anfang Februar will ein Unternehmenssprecher von gekündigten Kundenverträgen oder gar Abbuchungen nichts wissen. Man wolle den Sachverhalt aber klären. Das wollen wir auch, und rufen an. Mit der Betreuung der deutschen Presse ist eine Frankfurter PR-Agentur beauftragt. Von ihr wollen wir erfahren, was sich Moxmo bei der Sache eigentlich gedacht hat.

Wir sagen nix!

Doch große Überraschung: Über Moxmo will man uns nichts sagen, man arbeite nicht mehr für diese Firma. Das Vertragsverhältnis wurde kurzfristig am Tag unseres Anrufs gelöst - auf Wunsch der Agentur. PR-Leute mit Gewissen? Schlechte Geschäftsbeziehungen? Oder hat Moxmo bei denen etwa auch abgebucht? Wie auch immer - die Agentur hat die Reißleine gezogen. Zu den Hintergründen des Ausstiegs wollen die Frankfurter aber keinen Kommentar abgeben. Vielleicht war auch ein Interessenkonflikt die Ursache: Die immer noch im B2B-Bereich aktive paybox.net AG aus Raunheim wird ebenfalls von der Frankfurter Agentur vertreten.


Die Raunheimer wollen in dieser Sache den Ball offenbar lieber flach halten. An der von Anwalt Vetter monierten Übergabe der Daten von Ex-Kunden kann die paybox.net AG nichts Anrüchiges finden. Marketingleiter Ralph Meister erklärt, die ausgesprochenen Kündigungen seien nach Meinung der Hausanwälte damals "ordentlich zurückgenommen" worden. Moxmo kaufte dann die weitgehend hohle paybox Nordamerika AG, deren einzig relevantes Kapital sinnigerweise die deutschen Kundendaten waren.

Doch ist man über Moxmos Umtriebe durchaus im Bilde. Zwar habe er "keinen genauen Überblick", so Meister gegenüber Onlinekosten.de, die fraglichen E-Mails seien ihm aber bekannt. Der Marketing-Mann zeigt sich leicht zerknirscht, er findet die ganze Angelegenheit irgendwie "ungeschickt": Moxmo habe sich da in der Kommunikation mit den Kunden wohl "nicht so geschickt angestellt". Ebenso bedauere er, dass noch nicht so viele Services bei Moxmo im Angebot seien.

Man könnte das auch so sehen: Moxmo kriegt kein attraktives Angebot auf die Reihe, vergrätzt ausgerechnet die Kunden, die an Mobile Payment erwiesenermaßen interessiert sind und erlebt an der PR-Front dann sein Waterloo. Als Dienstleister für Mobile Payment Solutions ist die paybox.net AG natürlich auch betroffen. Wenn Moxmo mit dem Holzhammer durch die Kundschaft fährt findet man das in Raunheim eben auch nicht toll.

Moxmo taucht ab

Und Moxmo? Vom Düsseldorfer Büro ist nur eine noble Adresse öffentlich: "Stadttor 1", also der Glaspalast, in dem auch die Landesregierung zu Hause ist. Einen Telefonkontakt gibt es nicht, und auch das Center-Management des Stadttors hat keinen Mieter namens "Moxmo Deutschland AG." Bei der Regus GmbH, die im Stadttor individuelle Räumlichkeiten, aber auch virtuelle Büros vermietet, kennt man zwar den Namen Moxmo, will aber sonst keinen Kommentar abgeben.


Auch bei der holländischen Mutter kein Glück. Vom Telefonanschluss der Global PayWays werden wir auf das deutschsprachige Call-Center von Moxmo umgeleitet. Der versprochene Rückruf kommt nicht, auch nicht von einem Aufsichtsrat, den wir versuchen, auf dem Handy zu erreichen.

Wir meinen: Eine offenbar rechtskräftige Kündigung ignorieren, mögliche Kunden unter Druck setzen und einfach bei ihnen abbuchen - das ist nicht nur dreist, sondern auch ganz schön dumm. Denn hätten nicht gerade die ehemaligen paybox-Kunden Interesse an Moxmos Angebot? Wer seinen Kunden so die Pistole auf die Brust setzt, ist selbst Schuld, wenn sie ihm in Scharen davonlaufen. Und das Geld zurückbuchen lassen - was hier allen Betroffenen geraten sei.

Wie kann ein Unternehmen, das sich in einem sensiblen Geschäftsfeld wie Bezahlvorgänge etablieren möchte, so dummdreist daherkommen? Kunden von Payment-Systemen wünschen sich vor allem Sicherheit und Seriosität. Vor allem mit Letzterem scheint Moxmo ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten zu haben


----------



## Mo Ping (29 April 2004)

Skandal.
Heute haben die ....von MOXMO auch bei mir abgebucht.
Habe natürlich sofort die Rüchbuchung veranlasst.

Was sollte man darüberhinaus noch unternehmen? Anzeige? 
Wenn ja, wegen welchen Deliktes?  :evil:

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## wazi (29 April 2004)

Am besten Anzeige bei der Kriminalpolizei UND der Staatsanwaltschaft, die bei deinem Wohnort zuständig ist, ferner Einschalten der Zentrale gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb, die mit einer Institution gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität zusammenhängt.
Denn nach der Paybox-Kündigung ENDEN ALLE bisherigen Verträge, denn ein ÜBERGANG von Paybox auf MOXMO fand NICHT statt, da Paybox GEKÜNDIGT hat. Das ist die Rechtslage. Gute Aussichten für dich.

Gruß wazi 8)


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2004)

siehe auch 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46985


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Moxmo kassiert wieder
> 
> Ehemalige Kunden des Handy-Bezahlsystems Paybox sollten ihre Kontoauszüge in den nächsten Tagen aufmerksam prüfen: Das niederländische Unternehmen Moxmo versucht anscheinend wieder, sich von den Konten ehemaliger Paybox-Kunden zu bedienen. Die Abbuchungen über typischerweise 9,90 Euro tragen die Kennung "REF-XXXX.XXX.XXX MOXMO ABONNEMENT 1 5-4-2004 BIS 15-10-2005" und beziehen sich auf die vermeintlich fällige Monatsgebühr.
> 
> ...



cp


----------



## Raimund (6 Mai 2004)

*Das Düsseldorfer Abkassiermodell*

 
Bei mir wurde der Betrag mit Wertstellung vom 21.04.04 von der Postbank eingezogen: Inzwischen storniert.

Als Beweis für die besondere Seriösität der Düsseldorfer Moxmoabkassierer darf wohl gelten, dass die Suche nach einer Telefonnummer ergebnislos bleibt!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2004)

Irgendwo hab ich mal gehört oder gelesen, daß im Impressum eine  Telefonnummer 
stehen muß:


> Impressum
> 
> Moxmo Deutschland AG
> Stadttor 1
> ...


Sieht hier irgendjemand was davon?  Aber vielleicht gilt das nicht für Firmen,
 die laut Whois in den Niederlanden registriert sind 

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Mai 2004)

In solchen Momenten wäre ich gerne deren Wettbewerber. :devil: 
Sei's drum, huste doch mal der Wettbewerbszentrale oder der IHK bescheid. Die sorgen gerne dafür, das die Pflichtangaben nach TDG gemacht werden.

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2004)

Ach wie peinlich, da habe ich doch was übersehen ...

Bereits am 05.03.2004 hat Moxmo bei mir - zwischen jeder Menge anderer Geldgieriger - 9,50 € abgebucht: _MOXMO DEUTSCHLAND AG REF-5HGZ.PXA.24M MOXMO ABONNEMENT 1-1-2004 BIS 30-6-2005_

Meine Bank will jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr zurückbuchen - muss ich wohl anders ran ...

Schreiben folgt


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

*paybox / moxmo telefon nummer!*

Hallo,

kam aus dem urlaub und hab gesehen das bei mir abgebucht wurde.

hab auf der webseite die _ehemaligen_ pressesprecher angerufen, denen wohl zum 1.mai gekündigt wurde...
die haben mir die folgenende Telefonnummer gegeben:
00312[]

dort hab ich angerufen und sie werden es zurückbuchen. (und haben mich als kunden gelöscht.... )

ich hab ihr dann auch gleich noch gesagt das es viellleicht ne gute idee wäre die webseite zu aktualieseren... konnte man geradzu hören wie das durchs andere ohr wieder rausging 

grüße
tibor

*[Virenscanner: Telefonnummer unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

*Moxmo Abbuchung*

Moxmo hat auch bei mir abgebucht, obwohl ich nach der Kündigung-Mail im Februar 2003 nie wieder eine Email weder von paybox noch von Moxmo bekommen habe.
Das ist eine absolute Frechheit. Man findet weder eine Telefon-Nummer noch ein Fax-Nummer von denen, nur ihre Mail-Adresse [email protected]. :x


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Mai 2004)

So, jetzt habe ich es doch geschafft, mein Kreditinstitut zu überzeugen. Die kannten die Ergebnisse u.a. folgender Seiten noch nicht:

http://www.zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de/lastschriftrueck.html
http://www.edv-workshop.de/s5-lexikon/dateien/ll004.htm
http://www.awis-consult.com/recht/banken1.htm

Kurzum:

*Kurzinfo zur Rückbuchung von Lastschriften*

Keiner der ehemaligen Paybox-Kunden hat so ohne weiteres der Moxmo eine Einzugsermächtigunh erteilt. Daher liegt nicht eine Überschreitung der grundsätzlich gewünschten Abbuchungsgenehmigung gegenüber Moxmo vor, sondern ein ohne jeden rechtlichen Grund und ohne jegliche Erlaubnis vorgenommener "Griff in's fremde Konto".

Hier läuft grundsätzlich *keine Frist*.

Es ist aber fair gegenüber der Bank, sich dennoch zu beeilen - nach Ablauf der 6-Wochen-Frist bekommt Ihr Kreditinstitut nämlich den Ihnen gutgeschriebenen Betrag vom Moxmo-Kreditinstitut nur zurück, wenn dieses sich bei Moxmo schadlos halten kann. und das wird wohl nicht mehr lange der Fall sein ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Schei.... Moxmo*

Bei mir hatt Moxmo im April abgebucht. Daraufhin habe ich denen eine böse Mail geschrieben und die haben das Geld wieder zurück gebucht.
Keinerlei Stellungsnahme von denen.  Soweit alles OK. Aber ebend habe ich nochmal auf mein Konto geschaut und die haben es auf die gleichen Tour nochmal versucht. Werde Dienstag gleich zum Anwalt gehen den Moxmo, sowie Paybox damals besitzen keinerlei Einzugsermächtigungen von mir und die haben einfach nicht das recht auf mein Konto zu zugreifen. Aber wenn man die Masche bei 100000´den versucht und nur bei der hälfte würde das klappen hätten die schon ne Menge Kohle wieder drin.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  

Für mich ist Moxmo :evil:  nen riesen Betrüg..... !!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Auch bei mir hat Moxmo die 9,50€ abgebucht. 
jetzt aber meine frage: ich mache eigentlich nur noch online-banking. wie kann ich jetzt die buchung stonieren?? da muss ich zur bank gehen, oder??


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Hi,

heute war auch bei mir eine Lastschrift von Moxmo auf dem Kontoauszug. Interessant ist, dass die Website von Moxmo nicht einmal ein Impressum (Anschrift, Tel.-Nr., USt.-Id.-Nr.) hat...

Dazu kommt auch noch, dass diese Firma ein "Bezahldienstleister" ist. Denen wird ja wohl hoffentlich keiner mehr nicht einen einzigen Cent anvertrauen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

So gehts mir genauso, die haben bei mir auch heute abgebucht. Telefonnumer etc. hab ich auch vergebens gesucht und bei Anfragen kam ungültige Handynummer

Werde das Geld gleich morgen von meiner Bank zurücküberweisen lassen


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Doc Snyder schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> heute war auch bei mir eine Lastschrift von Moxmo auf dem Kontoauszug. Interessant ist, dass die Website von Moxmo nicht einmal ein Impressum (Anschrift, Tel.-Nr., USt.-Id.-Nr.) hat...
> 
> Dazu kommt auch noch, dass diese Firma ein "Bezahldienstleister" ist. Denen wird ja wohl hoffentlich keiner mehr nicht einen einzigen Cent anvertrauen.



Impressum ist bei Wir über uns - allerdings ohne Tel. Nr.

Bin übrigens auch betroffen. Meine Bank hat sofort auf meine Email reagiert und die Lastschrift wegen Widerspruch zurückgebucht. Ich würde Euch das auch raten, dadurch entstehen denen Gebühren. Wenn ihr lieb wartet auf eine Überweisung macht denen das gar nichts!!!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

*Moxmo Betrug*

Mich hat´s leider auch erwischt! Habe folgendes herausgefunden:

Das sind die ehemaligen Ansprechpartner in Sachen Public Relations:

Moxmo-Pressestelle
_[... Daten entfernt ...
Die Firma ist nicht mehr für MOXMO tätig und hat mit dem Unternehmen nichts zu tun - Heiko]_

über die nette Dame kommt man dann an eine Telefonnummer in den Niederlanden:

0031 [] Herr R.[]

...der die Firma Moxmo wohl am Telefon repräsentieren soll!

Die 9,50 ? sind schon zurückgebucht und eine Anzeige läuft. Gleichsam hab ich alle wichtigen TV-Sendungen per Mail abgeklappert. (Bizz, Explosiv, SternTV, Akte04, PlusMinus)

Bin doch mal gespannt ob wir den Rabaucken für Ihr Geschäftsgebahren ein Schnippchen schlagen können!

Mit besten Grüßen an alle Geschädigten!

Halbeshuhn

*[Virenscanner: Rufnummer und Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

*Anzeige zentral adressieren*

Also ich habe heute an das KK 32, eine Dezernat für Betrug beim Polizeipräsidium Dortmund, ein größeres Schreiben mit vielerlei Ausdrucken aus dem Internet betreffend der Vorgehensweise von MOXMO zugesandt.
Je mehr Hinweise oder Anzeigen an einer zentralen Adresse eingehen, um so eher wird ein Ermittlungsverfahren in Gang kommen oder die Staatsanwaltschaft ein bundesweites Sammelverfahren führen.

Also wer bereit ist, die Machenschaften der Fa. Moxmo anzuprangern, dann schreibt das dem PP Dortmund.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

Möchte nochmal klarstellen:

Die oben genannte Firma "c/o Klenk & Hoursch Partner für Public Relations" Ist nicht, ich wiederhole Nicht mehr für Public Relations der Firma Moxmo Deutschland AG zuständig!

Also ihr braucht da nicht anzurufen und Antworten erwarten!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Heute bekam ich einen refund, eine erstattung vom MOXMO über die 9,50, obwohl ich denen deutlich 2 mal gemailt habe, dass ich die Abbuchung stornieren ließ.

Nun werde ich die übrigen 9,50 wieder zurücküberweisen.

Aber bei denen blickt offenbar keiner mehr durch und die lesen die emails wohl auch nicht zu Ende.

Die Anzeige ans Polizeipräsidium ging vorgestern raus, bin mal gespannt, was da draus wird.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*Moxmo*

Hallo,

ich möchte nun auch Anzeige erstatten.
Mit welcher Begründung?
Datenmißbrauch? Betrug???
Gibt´s hier schon Aktenzeichen, auf die ich dann verweisen kann?

Danke und Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Ich habe mein Schreiben = Hinweis auf "Verdacht Betrug - gewerbsmäßig" an die Polizei gesandt, die dem Firmensitz entspricht.

An
Polizeipräsidium Dortmund
KK 32

Markgrafenstr. 102
44139 Dortmund

Wie schon gesagt, wäre es sinnvoll, wenn alle an die gleiche Adresse senden, damit auch wirklich ein Ermittlungsverfahren in Gang kommt.
Denn wegen einem einzelnen Geschädigten mit 9,50 Euro wird keiner was machen, wenn sich aber alle zentral melden, dann evtl. schon.

Betrug erfordert übrigens Vorsatz, den jemand bei MOXMO nachzuweisen, wird der Knackpunkt an der Sache sein.
Allerdings ist der Versuch nach § 263 Abs 2 strafbar. Selbst wenn man storniert hat und keinen finanziellen Schaden erlitten hat, ist dann das immer noch ein strafbarer Versuch.

Die Täuschung nach § 263 dürfte gegenüber dem Kunden sein, dem vorgegaukelt wird, es würde ein rechtmäßiger Vertrag bestehen, was nach meiner Rechtsauffassung nicht sein kann.
Das eine "vorsorgliche" Kündigung, die durch Paybox Anfang 2003 verkündet wurde, dann so einfach wieder hinfällig sein soll, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Sollten sich aber Volljuristen damit befassen.

Die Firma muss übrigens ein Chaosbetrieb hoch zehn sein.
Obwohl ich in 2 Mails darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ich die Buchuing von 9,50 stornieren lassen habe, bekam ich nur die im Internet allseits bekannte Standardantwort mit der Ankündigung einer Rückbuchung.
Die ist tatsächlich heute nach 2 Tagen erfolgt, so dass ich diese überzähligen 9,50 ebenfalls gleich wieder retour überweisen ließ.
Und dies Firma will KUnden für Zahlungstransaktionen gewinnen ???????


so long, Eddy


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*ohne Paybox*

VORSICHT-ES GEHT AUCH OHNE PAYBOX! Nie mit Paybox was zu tun gehabt,nie dort einen Anmeldeversuch gestartet und trotzdem wurde heute 9,50 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht, vonwegen Jahresgebühr. Von Moxmo,von denen ich auch vorher nie etwas gehört hatte.Gehe sehr sorgsam mit meinen Daten um, und nur Amazon hat eine Abbuchungsvollmacht.Wie diese [] an meine Daten kamen, steht in den Sternen.Das läßt keine andere Vermutung zu, als daß es sich bei Moxmo um [][] handelt. Grüsse Birger

*[Virenscanner: 3 Wörter gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Ist bei mir das Gleiche.
Kam heute vom Seminar und schaute auf meine Kontoauszüge und fand eine MOXMO Abbuchung.
Ich hatte aber niemals etwas mit Paybox zu tun, noch habe ich jemals einer der beiden Firmen meine Kontodaten oder Handynummer gegeben.

Werde Montag erstmal bei meiner Bank anrufen und nen kleinen Brief nach Do schicken.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

§ 263
Betrug
(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 

(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar. 

(3) In besonders schweren Fällen ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren. Ein besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn der Täter 

  1. gewerbsmäßig oder als Mitglied einer Bande handelt, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung von Urkundenfälschung oder Betrug verbunden hat, 
  2. einen Vermögensverlust großen Ausmaßes herbeiführt oder in der Absicht handelt, durch die fortgesetzte Begehung von Betrug eine große Zahl von Menschen in die Gefahr des Verlustes von Vermögenswerten zu bringen, 
  3. eine andere Person in wirtschaftliche Not bringt, 
  4. seine Befugnisse oder seine Stellung als Amtsträger mißbraucht oder 
  5. einen Versicherungsfall vortäuscht, nachdem er oder ein anderer zu diesem Zweck eine Sache von bedeutendem Wert in Brand gesetzt oder durch eine Brandlegung ganz oder teilweise zerstört oder ein Schiff zum Sinken oder Stranden gebracht hat. 


(4) § 243 Abs. 2 sowie die §§ 247 und 248a gelten entsprechend. 

(5) Mit Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr bis zu zehn Jahren, in minder schweren Fällen mit Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren wird bestraft, wer den Betrug als Mitglied einer Bande, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung von Straftaten nach den §§ 263 bis 264 oder 267 bis 269 verbunden hat, gewerbsmäßig begeht. 

(6) Das Gericht kann Führungsaufsicht anordnen (§ 68 Abs. 1). 

(7) Die §§ 43a und 73d sind anzuwenden, wenn der Täter als Mitglied einer Bande handelt, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung von Straftaten nach den §§ 263 bis 264 oder 267 bis 269 verbunden hat. § 73d ist auch dann anzuwenden, wenn der Täter gewerbsmäßig handelt.


----------



## wazi (4 Juni 2004)

Ist das nur vereinzelt passiert oder gehen die MOXMO-B....  jetzt auf jedes Konto los?

Das wäre dan ein Fall für Kripo und Staatsanwaltschaft.
Dann muß ich jetzt ständig mein Konto kontrollieren....

Na denn ProstMahlzeit

wazi

_ein Wort editiert tf _


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

*AKTENZEICHEN????*

... ja, aber trotzdem ist meine Frage noch unbeantwortet geblieben:
Gibt es bereits ein Aktenzeichen, auf das ich meine Anzeige verweisen kann. Dann landet das Teil gleich beim richtigen .....

Danke und Gruß

Fritz

P.S.: Wie schauts eigentlich mit Presse Funk und Fernsehen aus?
Wäre doch genau das richtige für WISO, Panorama, FAKT oder dergleichen ....


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*Abbuchung durch Moxmo*

Auch bei mir wurde das Geld am 1.Juni abgebucht, obwohl ich nie einen Vertrag mit Moxmo und dem Vorläufer abgeschlossen habe. Das beunruhigt mich schon sehr, da zu diesem Konto nur eine Firma eine Einzugsermächtigung hat.
Ich habe das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und erwäge rechtliche Schritte. Wie kommen die nur an die Kontodaten?
Heike


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*Abbuchung von 9,50 EUR durch die Moxmo AG*

Hallo!

Habe gerade mein Konto überprüft und stellte ebenfalls eine Abbuchung in Höhe von 9,50 EUR durch die Moxmo AG fest. Werde morgen sofort Kontakt mit meiner Bank aufnehmen und die Abbuchung rückgängig machen.

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Kontodaten*

Wäre ja wirklich interessant zu wissen wie es möglich ist, daß jemand ohne Vollmacht so einfach  von einem beliebigen Konto abbuchen kann. Sofern das ohne Strafe möglich ist,muß man an unserem Rechtssystem zweifeln und kriminellen Machenschaften wären Tür und Tor geöffnet. Die müssten doch uns Betroffene die Abbuchungsvollmacht vorlegen, oder sehe ich das falsch? Habe auch RTL, Pro7 und Sat1 informiert, vielleicht sind die an einer Klärung interessiert. Jedenfalls sollte man solchen B..... das Handwerk legen! Grüße Birger


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2004)

Die Banken handeln bei Lastschriftabbuchungen auf Treu und Glauben.
Deswegen kann jeder via Lastschrift abbuchen, wenn der die entsprechenden Angaben hat und der Betroffene kann dann, für sich kostenlos, die Abbuchung rückgängig machen, wenn diese unberechtigt ist. Dann bei der Bank sagen, das die keine Abbuchungserlaubniss vom Betroffenen haben und weitere Abbuchungen von der Firma untersagen. 

So wurde mir das von meinem Kontoführer gesagt.


----------



## stieglitz (9 Juni 2004)

Jemand der Lastschriften erstellt, muss mit seiner Bank einen Vertrag schliessen.

In diesem Vertrag wird unter anderem vereinbart, dass das Lastschriftverfahren nicht missbräuchlich verwendet wird. 
Zudem kann er erst nach 6 Wochen, wegen des Rückgaberechts,
über das Geld verfügen, sofern er nicht über einen entsprechenden
Kreditrahmen bzw. entsprechendes Guthaben verfügt. Die Summe der
Lastschriften wird seinem Obligo zugerechnet.

Es wäre unter Umständen nützlich, sich bei der einziehende Bank
wegen Lastschriftmissbrauch zu beschweren.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2004)

Um klarzustellen:

Ich sprach bei Treu und Glauben natürlich von meiner Bank. Die handelt auf Treu und Glauben und ihr muss nicht belegt werden, das der Lastschrifteinzieher auch meine Erlaubniss hat, sondern erfüllt die Lastschrift ungeprüft.


----------



## stieglitz (9 Juni 2004)

@ bentigger
das habe ich schon so verstanden.


Im Gegensatz zum Lastschriftverfahren gibt es noch das sogenannte
Abbuchungsverfahren. Da muss auch bei der bezogenen Bank die Abbuchungsermächtigung vorliegen. Gegendiese Abbuchung muss dann allerdings innerhalb von 2 Tagen widersprochen werden.

Gruß
Stieglitz
Das Bankseminar müssen wir hier aber wohl nicht weiter vertiefen. Erklärungen dazu findet man auf fast jer Banken HP.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Prozedere der Banken*

Danke für die kompetenten Infos!!!!
Grüße Birger


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Moxmo-Reportage*

9. Juni 2004 13:29
Vorschlag E-Mail an Moxmo, cc: c't, Wiso.ZDF, Spiegel, Staatsanw. Düsseldrf.
Schwarz_Journi  


Hallo Unbekanntes MOXMO-Opfer 

ich würde gerne für das WDR Fernsehen (Aktuelle Stunde) über das
Geschäftsgebahren berichten und suche noch nach jemandem, dessen Fall
man konkret in einem TV-Beitrag darstellen könnte. Darf ich fragen:
Wohnst Du in NRW und hättest Lust auf einen Fernsehdreh?

Grüße

***
.... Journalist
.....
Tel. 0700.
Mobil 0172.
Fax 0700.

E-Mail: ......
_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*journalistische Arbeit*

Hallo unbekannter Journalist  :lol: 
Gezielt verschleiert bzw. sich mit aufwändigem geistigem Aufwand konstruiertem System Geld zu verschaffen, das kann man von Moxmo bestimmt nicht behaupten. Ist ganz simpel, einfach ne xbeliebige Kontonummer und 9.50 Euro abgebucht. Tausendfach probieren ob es geht, und irgendwie wird sich das schon leppern .... Grüße Birger


----------



## virenscanner (11 Juni 2004)

> Ist ganz simpel, einfach ne xbeliebige Kontonummer und 9.50 Euro abgebucht. Tausendfach probieren ob es geht, und irgendwie wird sich das schon leppern


Und für jedes nicht (mehr) existente Konto die entsprechende Gebühr zahlen... Kein lohnendes "Geschäft"!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

Prozedere ist mir eigentlich relativ "Wurscht"! Auch hab ich das noch nie probiert, und warum sollten Konten nicht mehr exsistieren? 9,50 Euro ist ein Betrag, der nicht unbedingt auffällt. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, daß von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde, obwohl ich beweisbar weder mit Payback noch mit Moxmo jemals zu tun hatte. Wie kann man das sonst nennen, ...  Zufall oder Versehen  
Könnte alles sein, wären da nicht die anderen Berichte im Netz.
Auf meine Nachfrage hin bei Moxmo (deutsche Telefonnummer gibt es bei der Weltfirma nicht) sollte ich meine Kontonummer und meine Handynummer angeben, ansonsten wäre keine Überprüfung möglich. Das obwohl ich die 18 Zifferkombination der Betreffzeile deren Abbuchung angab. Einen Teufel werde ich tun, damit die auch noch meine Handynummer haben.
Für mich ist die Sache gelaufen. Habe einfach zurückbuchen lassen und fertig. Weshalb ich hier poste hat für mich den Sinn, Leser zu vergegenwärtigen was scheinbar möglich ist. Hätte mir jemand vor einem Monat solch eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt, hätte ich das nie geglaubt!!! 
Birger


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Moxmo Lastschriftmissbrauch*

Unter
0031 [] erreicht man einen Herrn R.[] (er sieht bei ISDN den Anrufer und ruft zurück). 
Ich habe vereinbart, dass mein moxmo account gelöscht wird, was er durch email bestätigt hat.
Ich bin sehr überrascht über die Leichfertigkeit mit der Kreditinstitue auf Treu und Glauben Konten plündern lassen. Selbst ein Stop weiterer Abbuchungen sei nicht möglich, wie ich von der Bank erfahren habe.
*Hier herrscht dringender Handlungsbedarf !*
Ich empfehle die Diskussion mit der Hausbank aufzunehmen und Änderung der Lastschrifthandhabung zu verlangen.

*[Virenscanner: Rufnummer und Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*genau so ist es !!!*

Hallo Heypeter,
gebe Dir völlig recht, Deine Ausführungen sprechen mir aus dem Herzen !!! Bravo !!!
Grüße Birger


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*Ich geh kaputt!*

Ich habe die Seite www.[...].de .... was meint ihr, wie oft bei mir am Tag das Telefon klingelt!
Ich glaube, ich muss MOXMO mal eine Schadenersatzrechnung schicken?! 




			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt habe ich es doch geschafft, mein Kreditinstitut zu überzeugen. Die kannten die Ergebnisse u.a. folgender Seiten noch nicht:
> 
> http://www.zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de/lastschriftrueck.html
> http://www.edv-workshop.de/s5-lexikon/dateien/ll004.htm
> ...


 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## dotshead (22 Juni 2004)

Und wenn moxmo nett ist, bekommst Du nicht mal eine Abmahnung wegen Markenrechtsverletzung.  Obwohl deine Webseite (deutlich kommerziell zumindest der Marktbereich) ist, könnte diese jetzt dank des Forums nen paar Plätzchen bei google gestiegen sein.


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> dank des Forums nen paar Plätzchen bei google gestiegen sein.


Kaum.
Seit dem Posting war Google noch nicht wieder da


----------



## dotshead (22 Juni 2004)

Dann geht's ja.


----------



## jimmyz (23 Juni 2004)

*moxmo*

hallo liebe moxmo- geschädigte,
auch ich habe tolles zu berichten.
am 02.06.04 habe ich über moxmo einen betrag in höhe von ca. 300 euro an einen internetdiscount überweisen lassen. kurz darauf habe ich den artikel allerdings günstiger gesehen und die lastschrift storniert. da der "neue" anbieter nicht liefern konnte, habe ich meine bank gebeten denn betrag erneut an moxmo zu überweisen.
und jetzt gehts los:
das geld liegt nachweislich seit über drei wochen bei moxmo, ist aber wegen angeblicher schwierigkeiten bei der moxmo- hausbank, bis heute nicht bei dem empfänger angekommen. da ich das geld nicht per lastschrift, sondern per überweisung an moxmo gesandt habe, kann ich es auch nicht wieder zurückholen. moxmo sieht sich auch weiterhin nicht in der lage mir das geld zurückzuüberweisen.
ich solle mich einfach gedulden, bis das geld bei dem empfänger angekommen ist.
bin mit meinem latein am ende, und kann jedem nur von moxmo abraten.
bin gerne bereit strafanzeigen, journalisten u.ä. in jeder form zu unterstützen.

eine bemerkung am rande: bei dem kauf, den ich über moxmo abwickeln wollte, hat es sich um den erwerb einer digitalkamera gehandelt, welche ich so gerne mit in den urlaub nehmen wollte. dies hat sich damit komplett erledigt.

beste grüße


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Moxmo - Reportage in WDR aktuell*

mich hat ein journalist angeschrieben, dessen text wurde hier ja leider verstümmelt.
ich hab ihn mit einigen emails und schriftverkehr von paybox,  moxmo und dem text der betrugsanzeige versorgt.

morgen soll nun in WDR aktuell 12.45 evtl. auch 21.45 Uhr eine Reportage kommen. Die wurde schon von heute auf morgen verschoben, bin gespannt, ob sie denn nun morgen kommt und was da über MOXMO berichtet wird.

Videorekorder ist mal programmiert.


----------



## jimmyz (23 Juni 2004)

*moxmo*

hallo,
wer kann mir kontakt zu diesem journalisten herstellen. möchte unbedingt mit meinen erfahrungen an die presse gehen.

besten dank


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*Moxmo im Fernsehen WDR Kontakt zu Presse*

hab den sendebericht angesehen, ist drei vier minuten lang, schätze es kommt heute abend nochmal um 21.45 Uhr im Fernsehen WDR aktuell

ich denke mal, dass damit für den journalisten die arbeit beendet ist
http://www.sascha-schwarz.com/

wird wahrscheinlich gleich wieder gelöscht, die url.

es gibt halt viele die maulen, aber die wenigsten sind bereit, die firma anzuzeigen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

Und wer den WDR nicht im Fernsehen bekommt bzw. die Sendung verpasste.... Hier der Link zum Beitrag via RealPlayer:

http://www.wdr.de/themen/global/webmedia/php/getstream.php?urlfwd=$id$125&np=1

Sehr interessant und einige uns schon bekannte Personen und Firmen werden gezeigt 

auch was mit Malvor.... 8)


----------



## Bento (24 Juni 2004)

Ups, sorry, Anmeldung vergessen.... Beitrag ist von mir....

Zahlen statt Malen ist die devise 

Auch Suchmaschinen sind Opfer der Dialer... Interessanter Beitrag dazu:

http://www.wdr.de/themen/global/webmedia/php/getstream.php?urlfwd=$id$108&np=1

Übrigens auch interessant, PC absichern.....

http://www.wdr.de/themen/global/webmedia/php/getstream.php?urlfwd=$id$122&np=1


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

also problem hatte ich mit dieser firma leider auch.

was hat moxmo getan: mir die 10 euro abgebucht (mangels deckung aber doch nicht)

ich also eine email an moxmo, das ich kunde bei paybox war (einzugsermächtigung) nicht von ihnen

fazit: ich hab 10 euro geschenkt !!!! bekommen da die zu glatt waren zu sehen das es zurückgebucht wurde... löl


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

*Moxmo*

Hallo!
Ich bin  dann wohl auch ein Moxmo-Opfer.
Habe mich ja echt gefreut das man mit dem Handy wider Geld überweisen kann... das war wohl zufrüh gefreut. Am Anfang alles wie bei Paybox, keine Probleme und jetzt... drei Überweisungen entweder nicht angekommen oder nicht bei mir abgebucht obwohl laut Moxmo abgewickelt. Lediglich eine konnte ich zurückfordern eine Ander ist schon zu lange her. Auf E-Mail reagieren die mal gar nicht und ne andere Adresse wo man Kündigung etc. per Einschreiben hinschicken könnte zwecks Beweis gibt es wohl nicht. Also wie Kündige ich jetzt diesen blöden Vertrag so das ich es auch beweisen kann????

Letzter Weg geht dann wohl nur zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucgerzentrale.

Lieben Gruß

[email protected]  :evil:

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11_


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

*moxmo -Geld versickert*

Nachdem ich mich als ex-payboxkunde zunächst ebenfalls über den Nachfolger moxmo freute, gehe ich jetzt davon aus, daß auch mein Geld von drei Überweisungen im Moxmo - Sumpf versickert ist.
Mails werden nicht beantwortet, Briefe ebenfalls nicht, der Rückschein eines Einschreibens fehlt ebenfalls noch. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man die niederländische Bankaufsicht oder ähnliches erreichen kann.
Plant jemand eine Sammelklage, an der ich mich beteiligen kann ?


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2004)

*Re: moxmo -Geld versickert*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Plant jemand eine Sammelklage, an der ich mich beteiligen kann ?



Nicht in Deutschland: Jehova
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

*moxmo nl hat konkurs angemeldet*

Habe bei Recherchen auf niederländischen Seiten gefunden,daß Momo NL  am 12. August auf Betreiben der Angestellten Konkurs angemeldet hat. Soweit ich meine babelfish-Übersetzung verstanden habe, auch die dahinterstehende global payways.
Hoffentlich haben´s meine 42 Euro schön warm in der Karibik..........


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

*Re: moxmo nl hat konkurs angemeldet*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei Recherchen auf niederländischen Seiten gefunden,daß Momo NL  am 12. August auf Betreiben der Angestellten Konkurs angemeldet hat..



Poste doch mal bitte die Links 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 August 2004)

Mal kurz nach "Moxmo" und "NL" gegugelt und auf die Schnelle dies gefunden.
Das ist ja erstmal eindeutig. Auch wenn Altavistas Babelfish teilweise unverständliches babbelt, so ist "Moxmo" und "bankrupt" klar zu verstehen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2004)

Laut dem Bericht besteht die Firma  nur aus 3 Mitarbeitern. Soweit mein Holländisch reicht, hat nicht Moxmo 
Konkurs angemeldet sondern die Mitarbeiter haben :


> Dat het personeel het faillisement heeft aangevraagd, komt volgens Boot omdat zij niet meer betaald werden.


Schlicht die Jungs kriegen keine Kohle mehr und haben "faillisement" beantragt ,
 was genau das ist weiß ich nicht , soweit geht mein Alltagsholländisch nicht. Das Unternehmen  hat bis zum 


> De zitting waarin de directie het faillisement van Moxmo aanvecht is op 29 september.


Zeit das anzufechten 

auch Global Payways steht vor den Aus:


> Overigens is niet alleen Moxmo failliet verklaard, ook het aan Moxmo gelieerde Global Payways, is door de rechtbank bankroet verklaard.



die sind pleite 

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2004)

Insolvenz, früher Konkurs à la Hollandaise. Klick hier.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2004)

Bin kein Jurist   



> Een faillissement is een gerechtelijk beslag op een vermogen, ter bescherming
> van de rechten van de crediteuren van de schuldenaar.



Gibts denn das im deutschen Recht auch , daß die Mitarbeiter Konkurs beantragen können,
um ihre Ansprüche zu sichern? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2004)

*Jeder* Gläubiger (das sind auch Mitarbeiter, wenn diese ihren Lohn nicht bekommen) kann - wenn auch unter strengen Voraussetzungen - die Eröffnung des Konkursverfahren über ein Unternehmen beantragen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 August 2004)

Interessanteste Punkte von http://www.emerce.nl/nieuws.jsp?id=334065 fuer die deutschen Moxmo Geschaedigten, frei uebersetzt, dank 3jaehriger Niederlaendischkenntnisse:



> Laut dem Insolvenzverwalter von Moxmo, EJB von der Anwaltskanzlei Van Rossem Advocaten, hat das Personal von Moxmo die Pleite beantragt. Die Direktion hat  Einspruch erhoben und geht in Berufung gegen die Pleite.
> (...)
> Dass das Personal die Pleite beantragt hat, liegt laut Boot daran, dass sie nicht mehr bezahlt wurden.
> (...)
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> *Jeder* Gläubiger (das sind auch Mitarbeiter, wenn diese ihren Lohn nicht bekommen) kann - wenn auch unter strengen Voraussetzungen - die Eröffnung des Konkursverfahren über ein Unternehmen beantragen.



Bevor jetzt alle losrennen: 
§ 14 InsO gibt zwar allen Gläubigern, die ein rechtliches Interesse haben und beweisen können, ein Antragsrecht - aber § 26 Abs. 3 InsO verpflichtet den Antragsteller (auch den Gläubiger) zum Kostenvorschuss für das Verfahren, wenn die Masse nicht ausreicht - das können fix mal gut 3.500 € werden ...


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2004)

*meine 42 Euro.....Frage*

Was könnte ich unternehmen, um an mein bei der Überweisung mit moxmo angeblich wg. Systemproblemen verschollenes Geld ranzukommen?
Mein Aufwand sollte im Verhältnis zu 42 Euro stehen, da ich dzt. keine Nerven für einen Kleinkrieg freihabe.
Habe moxmo per Einschreiben mit Rückschein angemahnt- hätte ein (automatisierter) Mahnbescheid überhaupt Chancen, oder produziere ich nur weiteren Aufwand für mich ?

Grüsse aus Bayern


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

*Moxmo gibt wohl nicht mehr - STA stellt Ermittlungen ein*

Hallo!

Heute hab ich den Einstellungsbescheid der Staatsanwaltschaft Dortmund wegen meiner Betrugsanzeige gegen Moxmo erhalten.

www.moxmo.de selbst gibt wohl gar nicht mehr.

Das wars dann wohl - ein fauler Apfel weniger im Korb, ohne dafür belangt worden zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2004)

*Moxmo Betrug*

Bin auch auf Moxmo reingefallen.
Abbuchung erfolgte wie in den Beiträgen beschrieben.
Firma existiert nicht mehr.
Frage: Ist jemand gegen paybox vorgegangen?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Ich kündige Moxmo zum nächstmöglichem Termin []

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

*Moxmo*

Naja, hatte mich auch nach einigen Wochen bei Moxmo angemeldet. Die ersten Überweisungen gingen auch problemlos.
Dann kam eine 198 Euro - Überweisung nicht beim Empfänger an. Nach Bank-Recherche fand ich raus, dass Moxmo das Geld an eine völlig falsche Adresse gesendet hatte (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ging mein Geld sogar an eine Bank in den Niederlanden).
Ich ließ es auf mein Konto zurückbuchen, bekam dann eine E-Mail, dass Geld wiederum von meinem Konto abgebucht werden sollte (wahrscheinlich hatte sich der "aus-Versehen-Empfänger" schon auf die 200 Euro gefreut), aber das ist bis heute nicht passiert...
Naja, jetzt wollte ich dann heute endlich mal meine Mitgliedschaft bei Moxmo kündigen, scheint aber nicht mehr nötig zu sein, wie ich dann so lesen konnte...


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider auch betroffen. Ich habe letztes Jahr im März 2 Überweisungen am gleichen Tag an den selben Empfänger getätigt. Eine über 630 Euro und eine über 215 Euro. Die 630 Euro sind angekommen, die 215 Euro sind bis heute nicht angekommen.

Das Problem ist, daß der Empfänger erst nach 4 Monaten Bescheid gesagt hat, daß das Geld fehlt. Jetzt habe ich aber meine Bank gewechselt (weil ich sehr unzufrieden war). Meine alte Bank hat jetzt 5 ! Monate gebraucht um mir zu sagen von wem das Geld abgebucht wurde.  Das Geld ist wohl an die ABN Amro Bank in Frankfurt gegangen. Trotz 2 maliger Nachfrage meiner ehemaligen Bank, gibt die Amro Bank keine Antwort wo das Geld ist.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Muß ich die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben? Kann meine alte Bank noch die Lastschrift zurück buchen? Ich habe über meine alten Bank übrigens noch die Bürgschaft für meine Wohnung laufen, aus diesem Grund haben die auch die Erlaubnis nach Rückfrage auf mein neues Konto zuzugreifen.   

Vielen Dank schonmal...bin für jeden Tip und Rat sehr dankbar.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2005)

Wo liegt der Fehler? Hast Du die Kontonummer verdreht? Hat Deine Bank die Zahlung falsch zugeordnet? Oder hat die Empfängerbank Mist gebaut? Wahrscheinlich solltest Du das im Vorfeld abklären. Wenn Du keinen hilfsbereiten Mitarbeiter findest, wirst Du ohne Anwalt wahrscheinlich keinen Schritt vorankommen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Nein, sowohl die Kontonummer als auch die BLZ sind korrekt. Das wurde bereits geprüft. Beide Angaben habe ich mehrfach überprüft. Die 630 Euro sind ja auch bei dem Empfänger angekommen.

Es fehlt nur jede Spur von den 215 Euro. Meine alte Bank sagt das die Amro Bank das Geld abgebucht hat, aber keine weitere Auskunft erteilt trotz schriftlicher Nachfrage.

Meine alte Bank sagt das eine Rückbuchnug wg. Widerspruch nicht mehr möglich ist, da ich mein Konto aufgelöst habe.  Ich habe allerdings noch die Bürgschaft bei denen (hierfür wurde mir sogar eine neue Kontonr. vor kurzem mitgeteilt). Können die nicht trotzdem Zurückbuchen und mir das Geld auf mein neues Konto gutschreiben (abbuchen können Sie ja auch von da) ?


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2005)

Hmmmm, die Frage ist nun doch, WER ist weiter verantwortlich?
Hab ich es schriftlich, das Kontonummer und BLZ stimmen, das die 215 Euro abgebucht sind und auch bei der anderen Bank angekommen ist?

Dann würde ich sagen, habe ich meine Schuldigkeit getan und die Bank muss aktiv werden. Gespräche mit der Bank müssten das doch klären können.
Mit dem Hinweis bei Sturheit, das ein Anwalt sonst hinzugezogen wird.

Meine Bank hat sich mal fürchterlich in die Puschen gelegt, als sie vergessen hat, eine Meldung weiterzugeben und dadurch Kosten für mich entstanden sind. Ich hatte sogar die Aussage, das notfalls die Bank die entstandenen Kosten übernimmt, wenn die andere Bank nicht mitspielt (was sie aber tat  ) Denn ich hatte meine Schuldigkeit getan und kann nicht kontrollieren, ob die Bank das Geld dann überhaupt weiterleitet oder richtig weiterleitet.
Mein Kontoauszug sagt abgebucht und den Kontoauszug des Empfängers bekomme ich ja nicht zu Gesicht (wenn es nicht auch grade mein Konto ist  )

_ * Erklärung für die südlicheren Leser:  *
(Puschen = Hauspantoffel = Hausschuhe) und im Plattdeutschen bedeutet "in die Puschen kommen" vom Sofa aufstehen und sich schleunigst zu bewegen. _


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine alte Bank sagt das eine Rückbuchnug wg. Widerspruch nicht mehr möglich ist, da ich mein Konto aufgelöst habe.  Ich habe allerdings noch die Bürgschaft bei denen (hierfür wurde mir sogar eine neue Kontonr. vor kurzem mitgeteilt). Können die nicht trotzdem Zurückbuchen und mir das Geld auf mein neues Konto gutschreiben (abbuchen können Sie ja auch von da) ?


Irgendjemand in der Kette hat Mist gebaut und nun wird der schwarze Peter so lange hin- und hergeschoben, bis er an Dir hängen bleibt. 215€ sind auch kein Pappenstiel und wenn Du keinen Fehler  gemacht hast, dann solltest Du Dich auf jeden Fall von einem Anwalt in dieser Angelegenheit beraten lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Ja, ich habe alles schriftlich. Ich habe noch die Bestätigungsmail von moxmo von beiden Überweisungen.  Die 630 Euro sind auch korrekt angekommen und die 215 Euro können bis zur Amro Bank (die wohl das Moxmo Konto haben) verfolgt werden.  Ich habe auch von meiner alten Bank die schriftliche Bestätigung das Sie eventuell angefallene Kosten übernehmen wg der langen Bearbeitungszeit.

Ich hatte damals bei der Amro Bank angerufen, da ich einen Ansprechpartner + Nummer im Internet gefunden hatte. Der wußte angeblich von nix und konnte mir auch nichts sagen wg. dem Bankgeheimnis. Die Nummer hab ich auch meiner alten Bank gegeben. Die behaupten da niemanden zu erreichen (auch nicht per Fax). Ich hab das Gefühl das die schon was heraus gefunden haben, aber daß Ihnen das nicht gefällt und versuchen jetzt das ganze von sich weg zu schieben. Kann man sich nicht an die Bankenaufsicht oder sowas wenden? 

Ich befürchte mir bleibt nur der Gang zum Anwalt, oder? Oder soll ich nochmal bei der Amro Bank anrufen (falls ich jemanden erreiche )  und die fragen warum meine alte Bank keine Antwort von denen erhält?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte mir bleibt nur der Gang zum Anwalt, oder? Oder soll ich nochmal bei der Amro Bank anrufen (falls ich jemanden erreiche )  und die fragen warum meine alte Bank keine Antwort von denen erhält?


Es steht Dir frei, beides zu tun. Allerdings hat ein Anwalt andere Mittel und wird den Sachverhalt klarer einschätzen als wir das hier könnten.


----------

